# Oldest R/O



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

The Radio Officers Association are trying to establish who is the oldest living Radio Officer in the UK/Ireland.
We have a member who will be 93 in May and went to sea in Feb 1937. His transmitter was a rotary spark gap !. story soon in QSO. ipad geeks wont know what i am talking about. Any offers.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I have studied the Titanic's installation....operating it would be like going to Mars...

Trying to take traffic through the _barn door_ bandwidth of the Titanic's main rx....

Hats off to those blokes...!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's not me - I'm really really young.
My Dis A number was R83.........


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

sparks69 said:


> It's not me - I'm really really young.
> My Dis A number was R83.........



Some mornings I feel it might be me(Night)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

sparks69 said:


> It's not me - I'm really really young.
> My Dis A number was R83.........


That's almost old fart country. Mine's R89....


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Not me either. I am only 87 R297868
Ivor Lloyd


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

What do you mean ALMOST OLD FART COUNTRY !!!
(Children can be very cruel)


----------



## TABNAB (Mar 28, 2006)

Me blong spring chicken R59


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

We have a couple of 90 year olds in the ROA as well but I think we are going to be hard pressed to beat 93.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I think one of the old guys from GKA is still around and he would be in his mid 90's. I have a feeling he was not an R/O but ex Post Office Telegraphist. One guy who was on Arctic convoys is still around and he must be approaching 90.
rgds
Graham Powell(Applause)


----------



## ericfisher (Nov 27, 2011)

I know of a chap in N.Z. an ex R/O just a wee bit younger than I.

It's not me either, I'm only 88 and a bit. R262245


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

No help to you at all in your quest to find the oldest R/O. 
Ernie Meaden who was at GKA is 98 apparently. Last year an 
R/O called Walter Titmus died and he was 101 and six months.
rgds
Graham Powell(Thumb)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

TABNAB said:


> Me blong spring chicken R59


All same type chicken b'long me stopped laying many time, many time. R89.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

The article in QSO from the 93 year old R/O has just been published and most interesting it is too. I can only hope that I can be remotely as lucid as this gentleman should I get near his age. His recall of events in 1937 is amazing.


----------

